# My handsome Beardie, Ozzy



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

This is Ozzy, my 2 year old Bearded Dragon, enjoying being held and stroked by children at a school I took him to.


----------



## lalala (May 14, 2008)

he lovely looking I think every house should have one lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, do you do informative visits to schools then?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he's got a grumpy little face! cute!


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry about such the long delay - I completely forgot about this thread.

Yeah I set up a business 2 years ago, I specialise in educational animal handling workshops for children.

Got a few more: This is him being a nosey neighbour, he is prob about a year old here










And more recently


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww bless, he looks so sweet! <3


----------



## moneyspider123 (Mar 1, 2009)

lovely pics hes a real cutie cant wait till mines a bit older x


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww lovely he looks very laid back!


----------



## Ind-Eco (May 2, 2009)

Ozzy is cute!!!


----------



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Im sure i just bought this guy off preloved... x please let me know x His Name Is Ozzy And They Totally Looks The Same x


----------



## Ancllo (May 8, 2009)

Ha ha ive got an almost identical image of our girls looking out the window. They went missing for about 15 mins didnt have a clue where they had gone.

He's a very handsome fella


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

danielle101 said:


> Im sure i just bought this guy off preloved... x please let me know x His Name Is Ozzy And They Totally Looks The Same x


No, you didn't buy my Ozzy. A lot of them are called Ozzy as they are natie to Australia.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

He's a handsome fella! 


Chloe


----------

